# Can anyone identify this fungus please?



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone out there who knows what this is? Several have sprung up in our garden.
thanks
Lala


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Lala
Thats a mean looking critter.

It may take a while but look on this site.
Sorry but you may have to click on a few to find it
www.english-country-garden.com

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I have a book on Fungi, but it's in the'van and locked up (and it's in French, so a bit difficult to translate. It looks nasty, whatever it is. I'll have a look tomorrow, if nobody's identified it by then 8)


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Lala,

The only one I can find in my book "Mushrooms and Fungi of Britain and Europe" that looks remotely like your picture is "Phallus impudicus" from a group called "stomach fungi". Its common name is Stinkhorn. If you google that name you should get some pics to compare with yours.

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like a morel. Precisely which one is not clear.
Some are edible some not.

If its sticky and smells like rotten meat it could be a Stinkhorn.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/phallaceae.html

stinkhorn details


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks all, 
there are things about it that look like a stinkhorn but it has no smell, and the stem part is quite stubby and short. I have looked up morels but can find nothing that really fits.
It's a bit worrying because of the children.
The fungi are growing in wood bark chippings which have been placed aroung the various plants that make up our new hedge. The gardening company said they were commercial bark chippings, and it looks as if they haven't been treated at all as we have various strangers growing up, some are common like celandines but there are others I just don't know.
Lala


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

To Bognormike. A bit off-topic, but could you post the name of your french Fungus book, (and even the isbn number if it has one). It's probably just what I'm looking for. Thankyou. arh


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

phalus impudicus,
can`t see where it gets its name from :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

You probably need to see how the stalk develops, what it comes from underneath (stinkhorns come out of an egg-shaped structure) & whether it does start producing slime - if you can bear to leave it there for long enough! Being brought in with wood chippings would sound about right

This is a good website for fungi:

http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> phalus impudicus,
> can`t see where it gets its name from :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Am thinking Lalalas one is a wee bit cold or sommat :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Am thinking Lalalas one is a wee bit cold or sommat :roll:


Nope...they all look like that when they reach 60-something!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Golly I`m only 8 months away from 60. :wink: 

Dave p


----------

